# First iTouch DS review - Scorpei.com



## Scorpei (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey all,

Well I received my samples of the iTouch DS today. After playing around with them for a few hours I had to share my experiences with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So follow the link below to the first review of the iTouch DS:





Linky

Have a fun read and feel free to ask me about these units or ask for pictures/etc.! Yours,
Scorpei


----------



## satel (Apr 21, 2008)

i already own Acekard2 & i'm not sure now if its worth me buying this itouch or not ? is it better than Acekard2 ?


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 21, 2008)

satel said:
			
		

> i already own Acekard2 & i'm not sure now if its worth me buying this itouch or not ? is it better than Acekard2 ?


Ah the eternal what card is best for me / I have card XY should I buy this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I personally have no experience with the AK2 however if you would be on the original AK I would advise switching. As far as I know the AK2 performs quite well so I wouldn't switch. This cart also seems more aimed at people who liked the R4/M3DS simply range. A simply, no nonsense cart. Depending on the price it could be a nice addition for people too though. Or for your little brother to be able to play too.


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 22, 2008)

Great review, I must praise them on the ifav system, it is one feature I always wanted in a flashcart. I don't think I will be getting one though, since I have just ordered a DSTT as a replacement for my R4, would be interesting to see how much it goes on Dealextreme anyway.


----------



## Opium (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice review. I've got my sample and I'm in the process of taking some pics and doing an impressions write-up.

Although a slight spoiler:


Spoiler



The iTouchDS ain't that good...


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the PCB pics, Scorpei. The board looks very cheap to produce.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmm. I still have no intentions of switching from my SCDS1 SDHC. I'll go with a Acekard R.P.G if it somehow breaks.. But I'll still keep this in my mind for cheap recommendations.


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 22, 2008)

A few things that are interesting to note:
The firmware includes a file: gba_info.ini
Also iTouch.ini is interesting as includes this in the file: /M3REAL00.NDS 
One of the firmware files also has (opened it with a hex editor) "made with PAlib" at the end of the file (one of the .eng files).
And last there is an info.bin file that has "0288 - King Kong(E).nds" in it......


----------



## MrKuenning (May 2, 2008)

Does the card support Pokemon Battle R?


----------



## NeSchn (May 2, 2008)

How do you get review copies? I have done some reviews and I haven't gotten any review copies...


----------



## Tanas (May 2, 2008)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> Thanks for the PCB pics, Scorpei. The board looks very cheap to produce.



I recon apart from the initial production costs, the card probably costs around $1 to produce, as with most slot 1 flash cards.
The card reader that comes with it, probably costs about the same to make as the itouch itself.


----------



## Urza (May 2, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> How do you get review copies? I have done some reviews and I haven't gotten any review copies...


You generally have to own a site.

Although being able to write _good_ reviews is somewhat crucial as well.


----------

